# My kindle fire being hacked??



## Joliefan (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a kindle fire 7 ..5th gen...and lately I noticed my apps opening by their self , or icons taken out of my folders on home screen and put elsewhere on the home screen. . and other weird things...is my kindle being hacked?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Doubtful. Probably a glitch. Do a restart -- that will likely fix things.


----------

